# Adding high gloss - the right tool?



## NoamL (Mar 9, 2021)

I have some recordings that need a lot more air/sheen added to them. From very careful use of Q3's match EQ's, and holding all other musical elements equal, Q3 is suggesting a big additive bell in that region. Peaking at 16k but boosting across the 10k-20k region.






Q3 sounds alright doing this task but I wondered if mixers here have opinions on two questions (thanks in advance!!)

1. whether there is a plugin that you really like as your go-to additive treble EQ. Clariphonic? Fresh Air?

2. whether it is better to use an exciter to add treble information rather than an EQ bell/shelf. What is _really_ the difference? Will it sound more natural?

Thank you!

Noam


----------



## benmrx (Mar 9, 2021)

Maag EQ’s get my vote for this kind of task.


----------



## Scoremixer (Mar 9, 2021)

1) Gullfoss - it's adaptive so doesn't get as shrill or spitty as a trad fixed eq. Takes a bit of getting used to interface wise but can work miracles. 

2) Wavesfactory spectre, basically works as an additive eq but the bands have selectable harmonic colouration. 

3) Waves Q Clone, from memory I think the first EQ in the preset list is a Pultec, and it's the best sounding Pultec out there. Just very limited to the sampled presets, but if you want some treble boost you're covered.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 9, 2021)

https://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/1973-2/


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 10, 2021)

Weiss EQ MP is great at this. Much cheaper and easier to use than its big brother:-









Weiss EQ MP


<p>Short description.</p>




www.softube.com


----------



## muk (Mar 10, 2021)

In my experience Gullfoss does add brightness. For my taste, it overdoes it. I could only tame it by limiting the frequency range it operates in. But excluding the high frequencies defeats your purpose. It can be an option if you like what it does. To my ears, it does it in a particular way that you can't change. You could say that it sounds modern, but to me it also sounds shrill and thin, so I don't use it.

My first suggestions would be

Clariphonic. I haven't found any other plugin that can replicate the particular magic of it. Very, very good at opening up the sound of an instrument or mix. I happen to really love that. But again, it's not the most flexible plugin. It is limited to a certain set of frequency ranges you can work in. It's not a plugin to reach for if you need detailed control.

My best suggestion is ProAudioDSP Dynamic Spectrum Mapper. It is a multi-band compressor and expander with unique tricks. You can capture the dynamic *and spectral *fingerprint of a reference track of your choosing, and then let DSM inprit it on your track dynamically. Analogous to what a match eq does, but with dynamic spectrum mapping instead of eq.
It is a bit similar to Gullfoss in a way. However, instead of inprinting a certain sound signature on your track, you can choose your own reference. And then tweak it to your liking. Much, much more flexible. Also it doesn't work in the eq domain, but through dynamic compression/expansion. It's deep and takes time to learn. It's also incredibly versatile and unique. It would definitely be great at what you want to do. One to grab during a PluginAlliance discount. I think it has been as low as 29$.

And now I immediately have to qualify my suggestions. If eq-matching wants to add 11db of 'air', then there is not enough high frequency content in your track to begin with. The above suggestions all work from what is there, and increase or attenuate it. If something is missing from the start, you can't boost it with eq. When adding as much as 11db on such a broad range of frequencies, chances are you will mostly be boosting noise and hiss. That's why I think using eq only is not a good idea in your case.

Instead it's a good idea to start with an exciter. An exciter adds harmonics. It adds, it doesn't boost. So I would start with an exciter, to add meaningful high frequency content to your track. And then work with the Dynamic Spectrum Mapper from there.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 10, 2021)

Exciters are my preferred choice. Ozone and Neutron exciters are typically my default choice, (Ozone by default), but the SPL Vitalizer's fantastic as well.

The main reason I prefer Ozone's (1st call every time) is that it's basically just a super hifi multiband distortion. I prefer it to EQ because it adds harmonic content, tames transients, and sounds very different from a static EQ boost.


----------



## Dietz (Mar 10, 2021)

In the analogue world my first call for the top band are Maselec's MEA-2 or https://www.massenburg.com/model-8200/ (GML's PEQ 8200). Tellingly neither the former nor the latter have been digitally modelled, up to now. But recently I found two relatively new plug-ins which add an idea of this incomparable "sheen" without the dreaded harshness:

- Vertigo's VSE-2, and
- Amek EQ 200 by Plugin Alliance.

... especially the Amek was a real surprise and quickly became a standard ingredient of my bus-chain.

Maag's "Air-Band" EQs have been mentioned several times already, and they would be my second choice for the task when the two aforementioned plug-ins aren't available, for one reason or the other.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Mar 10, 2021)

Almost all EQs are suitable as Air EQs if they are operated in Hishelf mode and the Q is selected moderately.
If you are interested: Here you can see test results of how individual EQs perform in the "Air EQ frequency band".

Beat


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 19, 2021)

I think Luftikus and Fresh Air are quite fun for this kind of thing.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 19, 2021)

You can try Fresh-Air from Slate Digital, and it's Free. 

https://slatedigital.com/fresh-air/


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

Dietz said:


> In the analogue world my first call for the top band are Maselec's MEA-2 or https://www.massenburg.com/model-8200/ (GML's PEQ 8200). Tellingly neither the former nor the latter have been digitally modelled, up to now. But recently I found two relatively new plug-ins which add an idea of this incomparable "sheen" without the dreaded harshness:
> 
> - Vertigo's VSE-2, and
> - Amek EQ 200 by Plugin Alliance.
> ...


+1, the 432 from IK is actually solid and I use it in mastering on occasion. It’s more transparent than the hardware, but the shape of the bands is right.


----------



## John Longley (Mar 20, 2021)

The best way to add air is to have monitoring that identifies when you’ve gone too far (which is very easy to do).
I get a ton of stuff to master that’s overcooked in the presence band because they can’t truly hear it. If you’re monitoring is up to snuff, then almost anything will work as @Beat Kaufmann stated.


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 21, 2021)

For this kind of task I tend to use character EQs (Pultec emulations etc) instead of precision EQs such as the Fabfilter ProQ3.
When a boost with "normal" EQ won't cut it:

Clariphonic: It is unique. Beautiful and DANGEROUS! A bit too much and all is destroyed...
Also, if used on important elements of the mix, I don't use it on the master bus.
Anyhow it is magic. Got the hardware too and the software version is pretty close.
The trick for me is to put the knobs where I like them and then back up by half. It usually works...

Magg EQ: The "air" band is amazing indeed.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 22, 2021)

I've enjoyed Streaky's youtube videos and have found some useful information there and I just stumbled across this one, which is relevant to your question -


I haven't tried it out, but it may be worthwhile to give it a try.


----------



## ryst (Mar 25, 2021)

For high end boosts I rarely use anything other than a shelf. However, for me, the secret is to use a low pass filter after the hi shelf. That way, I can tame the boost so I can get the brightness I want, without it getting harsh or brittle at at the top end. I use a gentle 6 db slope and set the low pass anywhere form 12k - 17k depending on how "warm" I want or need the top end to be. Like this, for example:


----------



## Dietz (Mar 25, 2021)

ryst said:


> For high end boosts I rarely use anything other than a shelf. However, for me, the secret is to use a low pass filter after the hi shelf. That way, I can tame the boost so I can get the brightness I want, without it getting harsh or brittle at at the top end. I use a gentle 6 db slope and set the low pass anywhere form 12k - 17k depending on how "warm" I want or need the top end to be. Like this, for example:


The classical TubeTech-approach!


----------



## NoamL (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I've been demoing Wavesfactory Spectre and really enjoy it. It sounds natural and has versatility in letting you choose the sound character. It's replaced Fresh Air for me.

I'll get Clariphonic as well.. I think that one can wait until I get a better monitoring situation set up... it's a dangerous weapon!


----------



## GNP (Mar 26, 2021)

Try the Abbey Road Brilliance Pack - RS135. Clariphonic is great too.


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 26, 2021)

GNP said:


> Try the Abbey Road Brilliance Pack - RS135.


Oh yes, forgot, those are great and underrated plugins!!


----------



## Scoremixer (Mar 26, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I've been demoing Wavesfactory Spectre and really enjoy it. It sounds natural and has versatility in letting you choose the sound character. It's replaced Fresh Air for me.
> 
> I'll get Clariphonic as well.. I think that one can wait until I get a better monitoring situation set up... it's a dangerous weapon!


Good choice. The Tape model on the low shelf will also fulfil all your satisfying bass boost needs.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 7, 2022)

Dietz said:


> In the analogue world my first call for the top band are Maselec's MEA-2 or https://www.massenburg.com/model-8200/ (GML's PEQ 8200). Tellingly neither the former nor the latter have been digitally modelled, up to now. But recently I found two relatively new plug-ins which add an idea of this incomparable "sheen" without the dreaded harshness:
> 
> - Vertigo's VSE-2, and
> - Amek EQ 200 by Plugin Alliance.
> ...



Hi @Dietz , since the Amek is on sale, i'd be interested to hear if you still hold it in such high regard.

I'm always quite sceptic when it comes to EQ magic (specially itb), and I (still) ask myself if (besides from the saturation) a clean digital EQ couldn't provide the same result or – to put it in a different way – what e.g. an AMEK does in a different way.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi,
Another vote for the Maag EQ.
I use it every day on my felt piano recordings, i love it.


----------



## pixel (Jan 7, 2022)

CLA MixHub is one of my favourites for this task. It can be pushed hard without consequences (in96k sessions anyway). 
I'm very pedantic in the matter of high-end/air frequencies. Not many EQs can satisfy me because in most of them I can hear that "high frequencies are artificially boosted" instead of "the track has more life and air now" - probably nobody will understand what I mean here 

Ruletec (Pultec emulation) can be good for that but it will also boost mid-hi range which is not always desirable.

Besides those, exciters and saturators with a healthy dose can sometimes work better than EQ. SPL Vitalizer for example can do miracles but it's better when used in parallel than as Insert.

Sending audio to saturation on send can also be used. After and/or before saturation, EQ should be added with HPF to remove unwanted frequencies. Additionally LPF to remove noise on highest frequencies created by saturation. 
Saturatora and exciters should used in higher sample rates or oversampling minimum X2 because otherwise unpleasant aliasing can mess up clarity of high frequencies.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 7, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Hi @Dietz , since the Amek is on sale, i'd be interested to hear if you still hold it in such high regard.
> 
> I'm always quite sceptic when it comes to EQ magic (specially itb), and I (still) ask myself if (besides from the saturation) a clean digital EQ couldn't provide the same result or – to put it in a different way – what e.g. an AMEK does in a different way.


I see it quite similarly to you - for ordinary EQing tasks I prefer a good, clean digital algorithm in most cases. For those "magical" occasions (especially the mix bus), I still miss the boxes I used in the analog world, like the Massenburg EQ or Maselec's MEA-2. The two plug-ins mentioned above give me a good approximation of that elusive sonic impression.


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 7, 2022)

Voxengo TEOTE on the master bus does a great job of dynamically balancing the overall spectral balance of a track, which in my case often includes opening ip the top end (I tend to mix dark).

TEOTE is flexible and adjustable, letting you determine how much of it to blend in and focus its frequency range.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 7, 2022)

Dietz said:


> I see it quite similarly to you - for ordinary EQing tasks I prefer a good, clean digital algorithm in most cases. For those "magical" occasions (especially the mix bus), I still miss the boxes I used in the analog world, like the Massenburg EQ or Maselec's MEA-2. The two plug-ins mentioned above give me a good approximation of that elusive sonic impression.


Thanks for your fast answer! So i bought the Amek without testing... 

I came across a YT video where it was shown that analog EQs have ongoing small fluctuations in their curves and that the Amek does this to. So maybe that's a part of the magic?


----------



## Dietz (Jan 7, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> So maybe that's a part of the magic?


This, and a number of other non-linearities which engineers always tried to get rid of, back in the days of tubes and transistors.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 7, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I've been demoing Wavesfactory Spectre and really enjoy it. It sounds natural and has versatility in letting you choose the sound character. It's replaced Fresh Air for me.
> 
> I'll get Clariphonic as well.. I think that one can wait until I get a better monitoring situation set up... it's a dangerous weapon!


Acustica’s Jade 2 includes emulations of the Maag and Clariphonic EQs. PSP‘s e27 also has an excellent 28k air band that sounds spectacular..


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 7, 2022)

I can't really hear anything above around 6k, so I tend to rely on automated tools like TEOTE, Gulfoss, and Soothe to manage the upper range for me.

Does anyone else with upper frequency hearing challenges have strategies for managing the hi end? I know Gregory Scott (House of Kush) has similar hearing issues, and he uses a technique of rolling off the high end, then restoring selected frequencies with EQ, as a way of not letting upper frequencies get out of control, even though he can't hear them. I haven't tried that approach yet.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Apr 21, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks for your fast answer! So i bought the Amek without testing...
> 
> I came across a YT video where it was shown that analog EQs have ongoing small fluctuations in their curves and that the Amek does this to. So maybe that's a part of the magic?


Hi there,sorry to disturb this conversation,I wonder if you could tell me what you think about the Amek 200 now that you have tested it, I am currently thinking of purchasing it and would love to hear your opinion,I have read a few of your comments in various places regarding several matters and you came across,to me at least as a person who knows what you are talking about and I was interested in your opinion,thank you for your time,kind regards.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 21, 2022)

You may want to give Wave's Aphex Vintage Aural Exciter a try.


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 21, 2022)

Saxer said:


> https://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/1973-2/


This is essentially the same plugin (same developer) found inside Reaper: JS: RBJ 1073 EQ (Stillwell). Engine with JS style UI.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Hi there,sorry to disturb this conversation,I wonder if you could tell me what you think about the Amek 200 now that you have tested it, I am currently thinking of purchasing it and would love to hear your opinion,I have read a few of your comments in various places regarding several matters and you came across,to me at least as a person who knows what you are talking about and I was interested in your opinion,thank you for your time,kind regards.



Hi Ricardo,

I bought the Amek 200 mostly for using it on the master bus to enhance the top end.
And since i bought it, I use it quite regularly for that task, specially in combination with some enhancement of the stereo width (which I think it does in a really pleasant way).

(If it's not the Amek, it's in most cases the Clariphonic II that i use for this purpose; that's also a great one, but quite different)

Other than that, i think the Amek is a great EQ with some character, while it's not a "surgical" EQ (Q goes to 4), it still allows efficient work.

You could check if it qualifies for the actual Birthday discount at Pluginalliance.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 22, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> You could check if it qualifies for the actual Birthday discount at Pluginalliance.


It does


----------



## RicardoSilva (Apr 22, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Hi Ricardo,
> 
> I bought the Amek 200 mostly for using it on the master bus to enhance the top end.
> And since i bought it, I use it quite regularly for that task, specially in combination with some enhancement of the stereo width (which I think it does in a really pleasant way).
> ...


Thank you so much for the feedback,really appreciate it, Ive seen pretty much all the videos about it and I like the transparency/clear sound of it,the birthday discount is wonderful,I think I have to dive in. Once again thank you for taking the time,kind regards.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 22, 2022)

Another option (sorry) : Softube Drawmer S73 on Clarity preset.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Apr 22, 2022)

It's important to understand the different ways some of these plugins add air

- Fresh air, oxygen, mainly compression on top of an EQ boost, so it brings more consistent air by avoiding needles or ''air peaks''.

- Spectre, contemporary color. Some of these plugins also add saturation to the highs. (well oxygen does all of the above). The effect is somewhat similar, control of the dynamics of the very highs with saturation. There's a dynamic and textural change as well, things become more noisy but consistent.

In the end the difference between these and a normal EQ is that the consistency of air is better when you mess with it a bit.

This is used in pop music as well quite a bit on vocals (soloing out an air band and squashing it). Also there's this article https://www.audiothing.net/blog/the-dolby-a-trick/

Anyway I'm quite a fan of bells to boost the top end, simply because it tends to sound a little strange when you have a ton of 15-20k, but of course it depends on the source. Or boosting into tape is nice too as tape can provide more consistency in the treble and a slight roll off int he very high treble.

EDIT: If you don't wanna buy some of these plugins here's a trick. Divide the master in two bands using a linear phase EQ in the treble to avoid phasing. Same crossover Q, one high pass filter one low pass filter so you get a clean crossover. Then you can simply try different plugins on the treble part. Tape, compression, or a combination. It works really well. Of course you need to level match the high band or you'll have issues. But this can be done just like that. Ideally in a plugin like Patchwork or Patcher so you can keep things organized and do it all in one insert..


----------



## timbit2006 (Apr 23, 2022)

Dietz said:


> In the analogue world my first call for the top band are Maselec's MEA-2 or https://www.massenburg.com/model-8200/ (GML's PEQ 8200). Tellingly neither the former nor the latter have been digitally modelled, up to now. But recently I found two relatively new plug-ins which add an idea of this incomparable "sheen" without the dreaded harshness:
> 
> - Vertigo's VSE-2, and
> - Amek EQ 200 by Plugin Alliance.
> ...


I ended up getting the EQ 200 based on your recommendation here. I'm really happy with it so far. Thanks! It does exactly as you describe so there's no point even talking further on that haha.

The 2 for 49 sale is still going for 2 days and the 25 voucher works with it for anyone else reading that's interested in picking it up.

Now I just need to find an emulation of an analogue exciter on the same quality level as AMEK.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 23, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Now I just need to find an emulation of an analogue exciter on the same quality level as AMEK.


Well - this one doesn't try to _look_ analogue, but the sound is there:


----------



## FireGS (Apr 23, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Well - this one doesn't try to _look_ analogue, but the sound is there:


Love the way this plugin behaves.


----------

